# Nomos Tangente 35 or 38?



## dhtjr

Looking for a reasonably priced handwind watch with in-house movement, and I keep coming back to the simple Nomos Tangente without date in silver dial. I realize that Nomos originally used a Peseux 7001 in the Tangente, but my understanding is that they have reworked the movement so much over the years that it can now be deemed a manufacture movement, at least by all but the strictest definitions of original design. Apparently the Tangomat was designed and built from the ground up, but I am looking for a handwind. In any event, my question is which to get--the original 35mm version, or the new 38 (which is actually 37.5). I've seen some wrist shots of the smaller Tangente, but the larger 38 is new and I haven't seen any good reviews or wrist shots. My wrist is 6.5 and flat, and everyone says the watches wear bigger due to the small bezel. I realize this is all very subjective, but if anyone has any good photos or comments, I'd be grateful.


----------



## rts9364

I think you are definitely on the right track. The Tangente is stunning in its simplicity. It has so many very subtle details, I find myself staring at it even after owning it for two months. 

I have the 35mm standard version. Like you said, I'm sure you've seen many photos. I have a 7" wrist and I can say, personally, I would not want the 38mm version. I think the "original" was made to be 35mm for a reason; everything is balanced as intended in the original design. These are just my opinions, of course. I suppose the safe thing to do would be to try them both on in person. I didn't have that luxury, so I ended up buying the 35mm online, sight unseen. As I've already stated, I feel I made the correct choice.  You are right about it wearing larger than you would think; I think it has the largest actual dial of any watch I own (even big divers have less dial space).

Above everything I have already said, my Tangente keeps excellent time. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Being that the Tangente is a classic hand-wind dress watch, and given the fact that the lugs are very long, 35mm on your 6.5" wrist would be most appropriate.


----------



## Lightwater

I've got the sports which is 36mm. Wrist is 6.75". I am not keen on wearing a dinner plate! & the dial is & does have a larger look than my Seiko diving watch.


----------



## dhtjr

I appreciate the replies. I think I am going to have to drive to Las Vegas and try them on, but I am definitely leaning toward the 35mm Tangente, even though I have a hard time mentally with the size, given I am used to 38-41mm watches. But when I see shots of it on wrists bigger than mine, it still looks superb. I'm sure when I strap it on it will all make sense; hopefully that will happen soon. I do also like the Tangente Sport, but I'm set on a very simple watch with no lume. Plus, the Sport comes with a solid back, and I really want to be able to see the alpha movement; if the Sport came with a display back (not very "sporty" I know), then I could overlook the lume, as I love the look of that grey/silver dial as well.


----------



## rationaltime

dhtjr said:


> I appreciate the replies. I think I am going to have to drive to Las Vegas and try them on, but I am definitely leaning toward the 35mm Tangente, even though I have a hard time mentally with the size, given I am used to 38-41mm watches. But when I see shots of it on wrists bigger than mine, it still looks superb. I'm sure when I strap it on it will all make sense; hopefully that will happen soon. I do also like the Tangente Sport, but I'm set on a very simple watch with no lume. Plus, the Sport comes with a solid back, and I really want to be able to see the alpha movement; if the Sport came with a display back (not very "sporty" I know), then I could overlook the lume, as I love the look of that grey/silver dial as well.


I guess you know this if you are within driving range of Las Vegas.
There might be a better time than "soon" to make the drive to
Las Vegas. Anyway, when you get there have fun looking.








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## dhtjr

Good point! Maybe I will wait until it cools down a bit. No hurry I guess, as I don't think the Tangente will be discontinued anytime soon.



rationaltime said:


> I guess you know this if you are within driving range of Las Vegas.
> There might be a better time than "soon" to make the drive to
> Las Vegas. Anyway, when you get there have fun looking.
> View attachment 1181624
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## Hatman14

I have wrists between 6.5-7 inch wrists and I have the 35mm and it looks fine but.... Part if me wishes I'd gone for the 38mm, easiest way is to try it on, but being a nomos that's pretty difficult!


----------



## Lightwater

The lume on the Sports is pretty weak. If I was buying for the first time again, the standard 35mm is probably what I would go for & without date. But I do like the silver colour of the dial.


----------



## drhr

Had a Sport Tangente much earlier on, perhaps previous gen cause it had glass back. My wrist is 6.5 inches around, fairly flat (sorry, I do not have a wrist shot). I reluctantly moved the piece out because it wore to big for my liking. Beautiful thing, it was. Dunno if this helps or hinders, but it is probably best you try on . . .


----------



## dhtjr

Thanks for the pics and comments--great looking watch you had. It's odd that Nomos now has a display back on the Tangente Sport with date, but solid back on the non-date version. Not sure what the strategy is there. My understanding is that the Tangente Sport has lumed arabic numbers, even though they are black; I wonder if your earlier model had that, or if it was just the little marks and the hands that had lume. In any event, I am just going to have to try on a few models and see what I like best.



drhr said:


> Had a Sport Tangente much earlier on, perhaps previous gen cause it had glass back. My wrist is 6.5 inches around, fairly flat (sorry, I do not have a wrist shot). I reluctantly moved the piece out because it wore to big for my liking. Beautiful thing, it was. Dunno if this helps or hinders, but it is probably best you try on . . .


----------



## dhtjr

Thanks, that's good info to have. I just don't want the lugs to even remotely hang over my wrist; I think that would look particularly awful on a dress watch of any kind. And if I'm not mistaken, the lug-to-lug on the Tangente 38 is between 47 and 48, which is really pushing it, and probably too long for me. One minor issue is the seconds subdial is a bit higher on the 38, and I've read some criticism about that in the context of the smaller 35 being better visually balanced. From the photos the slightly higher seconds subdial on the 38 doesn't really bother me. I think perhaps I'm starting to over-think this. Just need to see them and pick one.



Hatman14 said:


> I have wrists between 6.5-7 inch wrists and I have the 35mm and it looks fine but.... Part if me wishes I'd gone for the 38mm, easiest way is to try it on, but being a nomos that's pretty difficult!


----------



## Hatman14

dhtjr said:


> Thanks, that's good info to have. I just don't want the lugs to even remotely hang over my wrist; I think that would look particularly awful on a dress watch of any kind. And if I'm not mistaken, the lug-to-lug on the Tangente 38 is between 47 and 48, which is really pushing it, and probably too long for me. One minor issue is the seconds subdial is a bit higher on the 38, and I've read some criticism about that in the context of the smaller 35 being better visually balanced. From the photos the slightly higher seconds sundial on the 38 doesn't really bother me. I think perhaps I'm starting to over-think this. Just need to see them and pick one.


 When I get home later ill try and remember to take some pics of it on my wrist so you can get a rough idea, did I read you have flat wrists? That should work in your favour with the lug to lug worry? With your size wrist I really don't think you'll have a problem, my friend has very skinny wrists and he tried it on, loved it and it looked great on him!


----------



## rts9364

You can order the 35mm* from Watchbuys, have it in your hands tomorrow morning, and send it back if you don't like it. I had a very pleasant experience with them when I bought mine. All of that and you could avoid the LV heat! Just a thought. 

*You could also get the 38mm (or even get both and send one back), but it seems like you are leaning toward the 35mm.


----------



## dhtjr

I thought about it, and I have had positive recent experiences with Watchbuys with a couple Sinns. But right now they only have the 35 in stock, and I want to compare the 35 to the 38. Plus, I would need to get either on a short strap, so I would just buy directly from Nomos; I can choose a shorter strap, and the shipping is free. In fact, I just got a Nomos shell cordovan strap for a different watch, and I had the strap in just 2 days directly from Nomos in Germany.



rts9364 said:


> You can order the 35mm* from Watchbuys, have it in your hands tomorrow morning, and send it back if you don't like it. I had a very pleasant experience with them when I bought mine. All of that and you could avoid the LV heat! Just a thought.
> 
> *You could also get the 38mm (or even get both and send one back), but it seems like you are leaning toward the 35mm.


----------



## rts9364

dhtjr said:


> I thought about it, and I have had positive recent experiences with Watchbuys with a couple Sinns. But right now they only have the 35 in stock, and I want to compare the 35 to the 38. Plus, I would need to get either on a short strap, so I would just buy directly from Nomos; I can choose a shorter strap, and the shipping is free. In fact, I just got a Nomos shell cordovan strap for a different watch, and I had the strap in just 2 days directly from Nomos in Germany.


Good points, especially if you want a short strap. I agree Nomos is fantastic to deal with; I had a similar experience with a strap. I was also impressed with the packaging and presentation for just one $90 strap.

Here is another idea: print 1:1 photos of the two sizes and tape them to your wrist or to another watch to get a feel for the look/size of each on YOUR wrist. I saw another member do this with another watch and it seemed to work great.


----------



## eliz

Nomos watches tend to thread along the path of unusually long lugs but I'm not too sure if it's the same for all the models.
My wrist measures around 6.2" and my Club Dunkel @ 36mm with it's long lugs fits perfectly on my wrist. 

But I notice the lugs on the Club models are a bit straight while the others are more inclined towards the curvature of your wrist.. so you'll probably be good with the 38mm IMO.


----------



## jucestain

I'd get the 35mm for two reasons:

1) Because it would probably fit your wrist well. 

2) The 38mm has extra wasted space (assuming they use the same movements). Seems very ungerman. 

Anyway, I have a 35mm tangente and it fits my ~6.5" wrist very nicely. I'd have also considered getting the sport too, but haven't seen many for sale second hand. Just a word of caution, if you buy second hand make sure it says "made in germany" or "germany" on the bottom. If not there's a good chance it uses the peseux 7001 instead of nomos' calibres. But, if you buy second hand you should ways request a picture of the movement before buying.


----------



## dhtjr

I was also considering the Club 36mm. But I would prefer the silver dial model, and for some reason it only comes with a steel caseback, and I want a display back for this watch. Oddly, the Dunkel version comes with the display back; not sure why the silver dial version doesn't at least have the option for a bit more money. On some models Nomos appears to offer the option, but not on the ones I want. Thanks for the input though; I appreciate it.



eliz said:


> Nomos watches tend to thread along the path of unusually long lugs but I'm not too sure if it's the same for all the models.
> My wrist measures around 6.2" and my Club Dunkel @ 36mm with it's long lugs fits perfectly on my wrist.
> 
> But I notice the lugs on the Club models are a bit straight while the others are more inclined towards the curvature of your wrist.. so you'll probably be good with the 38mm IMO.


----------



## dhtjr

Thanks. Yes, I have noticed some threads regarding Peseux vs. alpha, beta, etc. I plan on buying new directly from Nomos, so I'm sure it will be the alpha movement, although not sure if Nomos is using "Germany" or "Made in Germany" on the dial these days, and I don't care either way. I agree regarding the wasted space on the 38, but if I like the fit better, I will overlook that; even on the 35 the 23mm alpha movement doesn't completely fill the back anyway, though it is a better fit than the 38.



jucestain said:


> I'd get the 35mm for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Because it would probably fit your wrist well.
> 
> 2) The 38mm has extra wasted space (assuming they use the same movements). Seems very ungerman.
> 
> Anyway, I have a 35mm tangente and it fits my ~6.5" wrist very nicely. I'd have also considered getting the sport too, but haven't seen many for sale second hand. Just a word of caution, if you buy second hand make sure it says "made in germany" or "germany" on the bottom. If not there's a good chance it uses the peseux 7001 instead of nomos' calibres. But, if you buy second hand you should ways request a picture of the movement before buying.


----------



## jucestain

dhtjr said:


> Thanks. Yes, I have noticed some threads regarding Peseux vs. alpha, beta, etc. I plan on buying new directly from Nomos, so I'm sure it will be the alpha movement, although not sure if Nomos is using "Germany" or "Made in Germany" on the dial these days, and I don't care either way. I agree regarding the wasted space on the 38, but if I like the fit better, I will overlook that; even on the 35 the 23mm alpha movement doesn't completely fill the back anyway, though it is a better fit than the 38.


Good point, except I should have specified that my nomos is a gangreserve datum which uses the delta movement, and is 32.1 mm in diameter. But you are correct, the alpha is 23mm. It's actually really amazing how small the alpha movement is: 23mm in diameter and 2.6mm in height.

But overall, get whatever makes you happy. TBH, I don't think there will be a huge difference between a 35mm and 38mm. I also own a 38mm skagen and both the nomos and skagen fit well (and also if your wrist is flat I don't think you'll have to worry about the 38mm nomos lugs extending past your wrist). This will probably come down to personal preference at the end of the day. Anyway, here are two wrist shots of my nomos to help you decide:
















Wrist size is about 6.5" maybe a little smaller.


----------



## dhtjr

Thanks for the nice pics--gorgeous watch! And looks like a perfect fit. I have also considered the non-date gangreserve, which also uses a small movement. And you're right--23mm really is quite tiny; though on my Muhle Terrasport II the visible portion of the ETA 2824 is just 26mm. From the Nomos website it appears the delta's larger diameter is due to the date wheel, and Nomos says the 32.1 also includes the movement holder, but it looks like the date wheel accounts for most of the extra diameter on the delta. I was trying to keep this choice between the 2 basic silver non-date Tangentes, but I must say your photos have really got me thinking more about the non-date gangreserve; it's a little more money, but a fairly useful complication cleverly designed and implemented by Nomos. Thanks again.



jucestain said:


> Good point, except I should have specified that my nomos is a gangreserve datum which uses the delta movement, and is 32.1 mm in diameter. But you are correct, the alpha is 23mm. It's actually really amazing how small the alpha movement is: 23mm in diameter and 2.6mm in height.
> 
> But overall, get whatever makes you happy. TBH, I don't think there will be a huge difference between a 35mm and 38mm. I also own a 38mm skagen and both the nomos and skagen fit well (and also if your wrist is flat I don't think you'll have to worry about the 38mm nomos lugs extending past your wrist). This will probably come down to personal preference at the end of the day. Anyway, here are two wrist shots of my nomos to help you decide:
> 
> View attachment 1182133
> 
> View attachment 1182134
> 
> 
> Wrist size is about 6.5" maybe a little smaller.


----------



## eggplanty

I was at the Tourneau in Caesars Palace about a month ago and they have Nomos watches but if you are going specifically to compare the 35mm to 38mm you might want to call ahead and check if they have both. When I was there they only had the 35mm but they did have Tangomats to compare it to at least.


----------



## dhtjr

Thanks. I guess the Tangente 38 is popular, or not as many are produced, as even ordering one direct from Nomos is a couple months wait. But like you said, if they have a Tangomat, I can at least get a pretty good idea of the size differences.



eggplanty said:


> I was at the Tourneau in Caesars Palace about a month ago and they have Nomos watches but if you are going specifically to compare the 35mm to 38mm you might want to call ahead and check if they have both. When I was there they only had the 35mm but they did have Tangomats to compare it to at least.


----------



## Hatman14

dhtjr said:


> Thanks. I guess the Tangente 38 is popular, or not as many are produced, as even ordering one direct from Nomos is a couple months wait. But like you said, if they have a Tangomat, I can at least get a pretty good idea of the size differences.


Hey, I said I'd do a few pics but didnt have a chance last night, here are a few


----------



## dhtjr

Thanks Hatman14 for the excellent wrist shots. The 35 looks like a perfect fit to me. Definitely not too small on you, though I suppose the 38 might not be too big either. Maybe my wrist would accommodate both just fine, and like most things horological, it will come down to a subjective choice, I'm sure neither of which will cause any buyer's remorse. I must say though that from your wrist shots and others, the 35 does appear to have a perfect balance and symmetry to it. Now I just need to see about strapping them on and then picking one. I'm not in a big hurry, but in the next few months or so I hope to get one. Thanks again for making the effort to post the pics--much appreciated and very helpful.


----------



## Hatman14

dhtjr said:


> Thanks Hatman14 for the excellent wrist shots. The 35 looks like a perfect fit to me. Definitely not too small on you, though I suppose the 38 might not be too big either. Maybe my wrist would accommodate both just fine, and like most things horological, it will come down to a subjective choice, I'm sure neither of which will cause any buyer's remorse. I must say though that from your wrist shots and others, the 35 does appear to have a perfect balance and symmetry to it. Now I just need to see about strapping them on and then picking one. I'm not in a big hurry, but in the next few months or so I hope to get one. Thanks again for making the effort to post the pics--much appreciated and very helpful.


You're welcome, I personally think the 38mm would have suited me better, actually putting it on today and taking the pics had confirmed this too! I'm thinking about flipping this and a couple of my others to get a speedmaster as this my meistersinger and longines aren't really getting much wrist time! But the build quality and look of this watch are great! Good luck


----------



## Asmodeus

Hi

I will revive this thread by giving you a review of the Tangente 38:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nomos-tangente-38-review-935673.html


----------



## Dlk7u

I found this thread and wanted to post my experience for anyone else wondering about this. I spent way too long trying on both sizes, and decided that both are really nice.

Here is a photo of each so you can see side by side. The difference is quite subtle, which is what made it so hard to chose. For reference, my wrist is 7.5"

I ultimately chose the 35 because I felt it was a better fit (logically) for the midcentry modern style of the case. But if I'd never tried on the 35, I would have been quite happy with the 38.

38mm:









35mm:


----------



## CM HUNTER

Dlk7u said:


> I found this thread and wanted to post my experience for anyone else wondering about this. I spent way too long trying on both sizes, and decided that both are really nice.
> 
> Here is a photo of each so you can see side by side. The difference is quite subtle, which is what made it so hard to chose. For reference, my wrist is 7.5"
> 
> I ultimately chose the 35 because I felt it was a better fit (logically) for the midcentry modern style of the case. But if I'd never tried on the 35, I would have been quite happy with the 38.
> 
> 38mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35mm:


Thanks for that. Extremely helpful.

Your pictures goes to show too that the more balanced 35mm size is just simply not a viable merit. I see just as much blank space under the subdial on the 35mm as I do the 38mm based on overall proportions. It's definitely not a valid credible point for the 35mm that I see people making.


----------



## Dlk7u

I found that these two watches are very, very close in terms of overall appearance. There is a small difference in strap width, but each is well-proportioned to its respective case. The dial design also looks great in both formats. 

Simple as it sounds, it really comes down to a question of how big a watch do you want. I originally wanted a Tangomat (38mm), then decided to go hand-wound to reduce the case thickness. I walked in wanting a 38, and only decided on a 35mm only after trying it on a second time. I honestly don't think there's a bad choice to be made here - these all look great in person.


----------



## mdgrwl

I think if a man is wearing a 35" watch, its looks too small period. With the trend going towards larger watches, 35" will look to fem IMO.


----------



## gwold

Nice comparison, thanks.

I tried on both a 35 mm & a 38 mm (Orions) while visiting an AD nearby, and both my fiancé and I agreed the 38 was a better size for me. I've a 7 3/4" wrist. I could be happy with either size, they're close enough.


----------



## hoxuantu

mdgrwl said:


> I think if a man is wearing a 35" watch, its looks too small period. With the trend going towards larger watches, 35" will look to fem IMO.





gwold said:


> Nice comparison, thanks.
> 
> I tried on both a 35 mm & a 38 mm (Orions) while visiting an AD nearby, and both my fiancé and I agreed the 38 was a better size for me. I've a 7 3/4" wrist. I could be happy with either size, they're close enough.


Please note that the question is which size fits to a 6.5" wrist, not kind of your size.


----------



## mebiuspower

mdgrwl said:


> I think if a man is wearing a 35" watch, its looks too small period. With the trend going towards larger watches, 35" will look to fem IMO.


That "trend" is long gone just like double monk strap shoes...

FYI I have 6.5" wrist and went with the 35mm Orion as it does wear larger with the long lugs. I also wear 44mm U1.


----------



## CM HUNTER

mebiuspower said:


> That "trend" is long gone just like double monk strap shoes...
> 
> FYI I have 6.5" wrist and went with the 35mm Orion as it does wear larger with the long lugs. I also wear 44mm U1.


I don't think the large watch "trend" applies when we're talking about a 38mm watch that at most wears like a 40mm one. A perspective has to be kept.

Your picture shows that there is plenty of room left for the lugs of an Orion to easily call home... and that's on a small 6.5" wrist. A modest wrist size can easily handle the so-called long lug "issue". So it just simply comes down to personal taste and nothing more.


----------



## mdgrwl

mebiuspower said:


> That "trend" is long gone just like double monk strap shoes...
> 
> FYI I have 6.5" wrist and went with the 35mm Orion as it does wear larger with the long lugs. I also wear 44mm U1.


I'm not saying he should wear a 50mm watch bro... IMO a 35mm watch looks small, even on a 6.5" wrist. 38 is a great size for a 6.5" wrist IMO.

This is just opinion bud, and opinions are neither right or wrong, just personal observation.

OH yeah - and I do have a pair of double monk strap shoes I just busted out 2 weeks ago for a suit & tie formal even and even got a compliment on them&#8230; yeah.


----------



## sduford

CM HUNTER said:


> Thanks for that. Extremely helpful.
> 
> Your pictures goes to show too that the more balanced 35mm size is just simply not a viable merit. I see just as much blank space under the subdial on the 35mm as I do the 38mm based on overall proportions. It's definitely not a valid credible point for the 35mm that I see people making.


I was thinking the same thing. Looks like the 38's sub-dial is a bit larger and the proportions turn-out nearly identical.


----------



## lxxrr

6.5" wrist and the 38mm tangomat is still on the small side. Roughly 2-3mm of space on either side of the lugs before they overhang.


----------



## darrengoh

38mm is quite large for 6.5" wrist. Here's my 38 Tangomat Datum on 6.3" wrist for reference. As you can see, the lug pretty much covers the entire wrist, my wrist bone is protruding and a bit of odd shape. I like this size (personal preference). My old IWC Mark XII 36mm I always wish it's a bit larger.


----------



## not12bhere

Asmodeus said:


> Hi
> 
> I will revive this thread by giving you a review of the Tangente 38:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nomos-tangente-38-review-935673.html


That is a great review. I will add a review of a 35mm Tangente model (includes some relative size pictures):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nomo...partial-watch-enthusiasts-review-1454154.html


----------



## bgator

I wanted to resurrect this thread for the benefit of anyone who may be reading it in the future. I've spent countless hours reading this thread and others trying to decide if the Tangente 35 or 38 is the right size for my 6.5" inch wrist. I can say for certain that this is personal preference and that there is no substitute for trying them in person.

I was at a Nomos dealer earlier today, and although I'd spent hours pondering this question in front of my computer, the right answer for me was apparent in less than 30 seconds at the dealer. I thought the 35 looked ridiculously small, and the 38 looked great. I'd have preferred a slightly shorter lug to lug length on the 38, but it was still fine for me, and there is no way that consideration would have justified going with the 35. Others may feel differently, and I wouldn't say they're wrong, but for me the 38 is the clear and only choice.


----------



## uvalaw2005

bgator said:


> I wanted to resurrect this thread for the benefit of anyone who may be reading it in the future. I've spent countless hours reading this thread and others trying to decide if the Tangente 35 or 38 is the right size for my 6.5" inch wrist. I can say for certain that this is personal preference and that there is no substitute for trying them in person.
> 
> I was at a Nomos dealer earlier today, and although I'd spent hours pondering this question in front of my computer, the right answer for me was apparent in less than 30 seconds at the dealer. I thought the 35 looked ridiculously small, and the 38 looked great. I'd have preferred a slightly shorter lug to lug length on the 38, but it was still fine for me, and there is no way that consideration would have justified going with the 35. Others may feel differently, and I wouldn't say they're wrong, but for me the 38 is the clear and only choice.


Definitely personal preference. I have a 7" wrist, have owned both, and strongly prefer the 35. But as you said, almost impossible to know this in advance, so this is a decision where having the opportunity to visit a dealer and compare can make all the difference.


----------



## dhtjr

Hard to believe nearly two years have passed since I started this thread. I still haven't acquired a Nomos. In fact, just two days ago I went to an AD to look, yet again, this time at the Orion 35 and 38 (I prefer the Weiss version), as opposed to the Tangente. Even though my wrist is only 6.5, it is very flat, so I found the Orion 35 a bit too small for my taste. Unfortunately, the 38 looked too big for this style of watch, so obviously my sweet spot for the Orion is probably around 37. I know that sounds incredibly neurotic, but that's just the way it works out for me, and this is probably the fourth time I have gone through this little charade of 35 v. 38 at an AD regarding both the Tangente and Orion. I was thinking the new Minimatik might be a good option, but I think I will also find it too small at 35.5. Or maybe the new Metro without the PR, if I can warm to the style and the date window. Love the brand, but a Nomos continues to elude me.


----------



## lxxrr

6.5", Nomos Tangomat 35 was too small. 38.5 has no lug overhang and looks great on me.


----------



## dantan

Keep this thread going!


----------



## gwold

The size that's right is pretty clearly driven by personal preference, IMO. I've got the Orion (not Tangente) 38, and had the good fortune to be able to try on both the 38 and a 35. My SO & I both agreed the 38 was right, the 35 too small, on my 7.5" wrist. Yet now after having owned & worn it for a while I must say the 35 would have been just fine. These watches are all face, unlike the divers I've grown accustomed to, and so a smaller size really can fit wonderfully.










Don't get me wrong, I am very happy with the 38. My point is that the 35 would have been fine as well--it just took some getting used to this watch's fit & "persona".


----------



## Baham

This man knows of what he speaks. And his wrist measurement is 7.5". He can wear a 38mm. Is your wrist measure to 7.5"".

bigger, is only sometimes better.


----------



## cadeallaw

Nomos Tangente 38 on a wrist slightly smaller than 6.5:


----------



## robert1234

hey gang,

i'm also experiencing similar concerns, tossing up between the 35 and 38 (albeit an orion).

i tried some on at the AD and while the 35 felt super small at first, i took a few photos and can see it looks great on my wrist. where as, the 38 loses some of the dial's charm....

FYI my wrist measures a touch under 7 inches.








This is the 35









this is the 38 (excuse the heinous quality, it was taken on my phone haha)

And this is them side by side.









So as i was saying the 35 felt so small in person, but in pictures looks totally fine. And the dial on the 38 just looks a little comical..

ugh decisions.

what do you chaps think?

(also as this is my first post i have no idea how to properly attache photos, the attached photo with the time at 5 to 6 is the 35mm)


----------



## vhild

Extremely helpful thread!

^I´ve noticed too that watches that look small when glanced upon with your own eyes look just ok in pictures or in mirror.

I´m after Orion too but want the anthrazit dial, which might look too small compared to a light dial on my sub.6,5" wrist. Then again the anthrazit is not available on 38mm...


----------



## lxxrr

robert1234 said:


> hey gang,
> 
> i'm also experiencing similar concerns, tossing up between the 35 and 38 (albeit an orion).
> 
> i tried some on at the AD and while the 35 felt super small at first, i took a few photos and can see it looks great on my wrist. where as, the 38 loses some of the dial's charm....
> 
> FYI my wrist measures a touch under 7 inches.
> 
> View attachment 5053802
> 
> This is the 35
> 
> View attachment 5053794
> 
> 
> this is the 38 (excuse the heinous quality, it was taken on my phone haha)
> 
> And this is them side by side.
> 
> View attachment 5053810
> 
> 
> So as i was saying the 35 felt so small in person, but in pictures looks totally fine. And the dial on the 38 just looks a little comical..
> 
> ugh decisions.
> 
> what do you chaps think?
> 
> (also as this is my first post i have no idea how to properly attache photos, the attached photo with the time at 5 to 6 is the 35mm)


38 looks fine


----------



## elliswyatt

lxxrr said:


> 38 looks fine


I agree. I don't see a problem with the 38 on your wrist.


----------



## robert1234

so i pulled the trigger today! 

sorry i should have clarified in my initial post, i didn't have a problem with a 38mm watch fitting on my wrist. my main concern was I was not a fan of the proportions of the orion in the 38, especially in regards to the sub-dial and i thought the watch itself in that size looked clownish. the flipside was that i was concerned the 35 was too small, but after a day of wearing i'm totally loving the 35. i also switched it out for the brown strap with red stitching.

here's a picture of my new buddy and i enjoying the crisp winter's sun in hyde park in Sydney b-)


----------



## vhild

Good job! 35 is classy and timeless.


----------



## dhtjr

I think you made the right choice with the Orion. The 38 looked fine on your wrist too, but I like the dial proportions better on the 35, and it does suit your wrist. Nicely done sir.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Very nice! Right choice, I think.


----------



## sanik

Super


----------



## Pride

This question has bothered me for a long time too. As a simple no nonsense watch it is supposed to be smaller. The 38 will pretty much go from end to end on your wrist. In the end I've decided on the 35 when I do buy mine.


----------



## asonstuf

I'll throw in my experience as well. I have been chasing Nomos for a few years and like another poster, they have always eluded me.
The one thing I think people can agree on is you have to try them in person if you can. I have a 6.75 in wrist and while the 38mm models fit and look fine they sit funny (not flat) on my wrist. The tangente is more of a culprit with this than the ludwig. Out of all the models (of the classic 4), i like the ludwig the best because of the saucer shaped bottom. It helps the watch sit better. It also deflects the light differently than the tangente becuase of this.
I tried on the metro today with pr. The best fit overall for me. The wire lugs help tremendously. Just need to decide if I could live with such a 'quirky' watch. When it was showing 10:30 the hour hand also seemed to be a bit lost in no man's land, with the date, seconds subdial, and minute hand all clustered together...


----------



## flyingpicasso

asonstuf said:


> I tried on the metro today with pr. The best fit overall for me. The wire lugs help tremendously. Just need to decide if I could live with such a 'quirky' watch. When it was showing 10:30 the hour hand also seemed to be a bit lost in no man's land, with the date, seconds subdial, and minute hand all clustered together...


This is good, real-world advice--about trying on the watches to see how each fits and looks. As for the lost minute hand creating a mess with the date and seconds subdial, this is why I leave all of my watches set to 10:10 like in the advertisements. Just looks better that way. ;-)


----------



## faiz

My 38 is a great fit on my 7.25" wrist;








I see a lot of people say the 35 is too small but then their wrists aren't big enough for the 38.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan

I'm afraid since I am in the same boat, that this thread will need to be revived again! Lol! I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I think the 36mm datejust fits it just right. Given the nomos Ludwig which I love has practically no bezel, do you guys think it will wear larger than the datejust? I include this pic here of my dj on my wrist.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan

Looking for a dress watch, I think nothing even comes remotely close to the classiness and dressiness that the Ludwig has. Why do you guys suppose it is so rarely spoken about???
Here is a very blurry shot of a dressy vacheron I really like, and a nice shot of the Ludwig. Isn't the Ludwig beautiful??









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx

My 35mm Tangente was a perfect fit on my 6.75" wrist. The watch wears pretty large because of the dial and minimal bezel.

35mm gets my vote.


----------



## rokoce

It was this exact photo that finally tipped the choice to Orion Datum for me in the end. And yes, I added the suede strap to my order because I figured it goes together very well.

My wrist is 7.25" as well and I think Orion Datum (38mm) was a good choice.









faiz said:


> My 38 is a great fit on my 7.25" wrist;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people say the 35 is too small but then their wrists aren't big enough for the 38.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsoonmalabar

*Ludwig 38 on 6.5" Wrist

*








The title (and pic) speak for themselves. I debated this very question when purchasing my Ludwig. Occasionally it has occurred to me that the 35mm would have been a better choice but, in the end (and given a short strap), I'm happy with the fit.

As this thread has shown, the arguments about wasted space between the movement and the case, dial proportions etc. do not apply. In the end, it comes down to fit and personal preference. On the Ludwig, dial of the 38 is subtly different to the 35. Personally, I prefer the more refined dial and greater wrist presence of the 38.


----------



## Turbo13

I had this same 35 v 38 Tangente dilemma.. made the wrong choice.. then spent $$ remedying it.

I tried them on at the AD. Both looked great on the wrist, neither better, just different. I'd read plenty of comments saying, "The 35 is the REAL Tangente" and "It wears big and you'll soon get used to the size", so I went with the 35.

From the moment I started wearing it, it looked small to me. But, as people had advised, I wore it for a month to get used to it. Unfortunately it never felt right so I went through the hassle and cost of selling my 35 then buying the 38 (which I'm delighted with).

Where I went wrong.... I have 6.75" wrists and, although the common advice was that the 35 would fit perfectly (and it did), it didn't feel "right" to me. Reasons were:

1) Wrist size is just one factor. I'm over 6 foot and solid build so, regardless of wrist size, it looked small on me.

2) I bought this watch mainly to wear with a suit to work, but also wanted to occasionally wear it evenings and weekends. The 38 is slightly less formal and so I think wears better with jeans and a polo or casual shirt.

3) The 35 and 38 have quite different personalities. The 35 is refined and classy; the 38 is bolder and more contemporary. I'm mid 30s, work in marketing and felt this fit my personality and style more.

Basically they're both gorgeous and it's all about personal preference, but if you're in a similar boat, hope this helps with your decision!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Turbo13 said:


> I had this same 35 v 38 Tangente dilemma.. made the wrong choice.. then spent $$ remedying it.
> 
> I tried them on at the AD. Both looked great on the wrist, neither better, just different. I'd read plenty of comments saying, "The 35 is the REAL Tangente" and "It wears big and you'll soon get used to the size", so I went with the 35.
> 
> From the moment I started wearing it, it looked small to me. But, as people had advised, I wore it for a month to get used to it. Unfortunately it never felt right so I went through the hassle and cost of selling my 35 then buying the 38 (which I'm delighted with).
> 
> Where I went wrong.... I have 6.75" wrists and, although the common advice was that the 35 would fit perfectly (and it did), it didn't feel "right" to me. Reasons were:
> 
> 1) Wrist size is just one factor. I'm over 6 foot and solid build so, regardless of wrist size, it looked small on me.
> 
> 2) I bought this watch mainly to wear with a suit to work, but also wanted to occasionally wear it evenings and weekends. The 38 is slightly less formal and so I think wears better with jeans and a polo or casual shirt.
> 
> 3) The 35 and 38 have quite different personalities. The 35 is refined and classy; the 38 is bolder and more contemporary. I'm mid 30s, work in marketing and felt this fit my personality and style more.
> 
> Basically they're both gorgeous and it's all about personal preference, but if you're in a similar boat, hope this helps with your decision!


That's some really good insight. Welcome!


----------



## kplam

Just a few more wrist shots to help everybody out. Here on my 6.5" wrist is Minimatik 35, Tangente Datum 38, Orion Datum 38. I'm leaning towards a 35 after trying these out.


----------



## Watch Box

faiz said:


> My 38 is a great fit on my 7.25" wrist;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people say the 35 is too small but then their wrists aren't big enough for the 38.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a REALLY nice watch. Which ref. Number is that please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Watch Box said:


> That is a REALLY nice watch. Which ref. Number is that please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not OP, but it's Orion Datum, ref. nr. 380.


----------



## Turbo13

flyingpicasso said:


> That's some really good insight. Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome! Great thread.. It's a nice decision to make isn't it? Surprised how much 'heftier' the Tangente 38 is - watch and strap.


----------



## mrchan

kplam said:


> Just a few more wrist shots to help everybody out. Here on my 6.5" wrist is Minimatik 35, Tangente Datum 38, Orion Datum 38. I'm leaning towards a 35 after trying these out.
> 
> View attachment 7108401
> 
> 
> View attachment 7108417
> 
> 
> View attachment 7108425


The 35mm definitely suits you better imho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

In this case I would've gone with 35mm



darrengoh said:


> 38mm is quite large for 6.5" wrist. Here's my 38 Tangomat Datum on 6.3" wrist for reference. As you can see, the lug pretty much covers the entire wrist, my wrist bone is protruding and a bit of odd shape. I like this size (personal preference). My old IWC Mark XII 36mm I always wish it's a bit larger.


----------



## dhtjr

Now that the local Tourneau is carrying Nomos, I have tried on various models yet again, several times actually. Turns out I prefer the Tangente 38, which sits just fine on my flat 6.5 wrist. I get that the 35 is a more conventional dress watch size and the Nomos flagship model, but even though it technically fits me, I just find it too small for my taste. The Orion 38 looks too big on me for that even dressier style, but the (37.5) Tangente 38 looks good and feels right. So if I ever get a Tangente, it will be the 38. Oddly enough, even the slightly larger Tangomat looked ok.


----------



## litbruin

dhtjr said:


> Now that the local Tourneau is carrying Nomos, I have tried on various models yet again, several times actually. Turns out I prefer the Tangente 38, which sits just fine on my flat 6.5 wrist. I get that the 35 is a more conventional dress watch size and the Nomos flagship model, but even though it technically fits me, I just find it too small for my taste. The Orion 38 looks too big on me for that even dressier style, but the (37.5) Tangente 38 looks good and feels right. So if I ever get a Tangente, it will be the 38. Oddly enough, even the slightly larger Tangomat looked ok.


How much thicker was the Tangomat? I'm about to be back in the market for a Tangente, but curious about the Tangomat. I love how slim the Tangente is so I'm worried the mat would never be a fit in my eyes compared to it's HW sibling.


----------



## dhtjr

litbruin said:


> How much thicker was the Tangomat? I'm about to be back in the market for a Tangente, but curious about the Tangomat. I love how slim the Tangente is so I'm worried the mat would never be a fit in my eyes compared to it's HW sibling.


It's only about 1.5mm thicker, but it is noticeable. But compared to most watches, it's still pretty thin at just 8.3mm. As you know, the Tangomat is also very slightly larger at 38.3 vs the Tangente 38 at 37.5. It's a tough call between these two. I like the handwind caliber of the Tangente, but the Tangomat has more nomos DNA in the movement. The seconds subdial is also better placed on the Tangomat due to the larger caliber, although its higher placement on the Tangente 38 doesn't bother me. Of course the Tangomat costs an extra grand.


----------



## Fantasio

Tangente Minimatik is 35 mm and 6,9 mm thick, not bad for an automatic. And it has the new Nomos developed movement, unfortunately the dial is a bit different.

Tangente neomatik


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Wow I've been pretty on the fence with the 35 vs 38 since I have no way to try them on near me but some of these photos are pretty telling. This watch wears deceptively big!


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Here's a 35mm Tangente for reference. Fits me great.


----------



## soloxhale

I'm in the market for a Tangente too, and tried out both a 38mm and 35mm. Which size do you guys think fits me better? Could I pull off the 38? My wrist size is 6.5"

38mm:








35mm:


----------



## chris1987

I have a 6.75" wrist and have the 35mm version. They do wear pretty large, I don't think that I would be able to pull off the 38mm version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

I think the 35mm looks well proportioned on your wrist. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

35 definitely...


----------



## Fantasio

Another vote for 35 mm.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## uvalaw2005

35mm looks perfect.


----------



## Emospence

I have a 6.5 wrist as well and went 35.


----------



## watchapple

I think 35mm is better


----------



## monopsony

A slightly differing opinion, as someone with ~6.5" wrists but that are relatively flat, I found the 38 worked a lot better, even though it did wear large. Although I'm used to wearing 40-42mm watches, so I'm sure part of it comes from what you're used to wearing.


----------



## soloxhale

That's my concern. My other watch is a 40mm, which made the 35mm feel absolutely tiny when I initially handled it. I suppose that feeling would go away after a couple of days of wearing it, but I worry that the size discrepancy between it and my 40 will be jarring every time I switch between the two. My wrists are on the flatter side too, measuring about 50mm end to end.


----------



## uvalaw2005

My 35mm Tangente is the only sub-40mm watch I wear. DA36 and Speedmaster are 40mm, SMPc is 41mm, PO is 42mm. The thin bezel and style of the watch make it work.


----------



## Emospence

I'm used to my Monster which is 42mm and chunky, and still love my 35mm Tangente (6.5 inch wrists). I'd take a small face over even remotely hanging lugs any day.


----------



## timeisnow

38mm is perfect


----------



## kuku

38 mm are perfect for me (7inch wrists)


----------



## Bueller67

A little over 7" wrist I have and this is my 38mm Tangente. Although I do admit I only wear this NOMOS with sleeved shirts and suits and not with t-shirts because with no sleeve, it does look a little small on my wrist to me anyway.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Bueller67 said:


> A little over 7" wrist I have and this is my 38mm Tangente. Although I do admit I only wear this NOMOS with sleeved shirts and suits and not with t-shirts because with no sleeve, it does look a little small on my wrist to me anyway.
> View attachment 7944290


That suede strap looks great with the watch!


----------



## Bueller67

flyingpicasso said:


> That suede strap looks great with the watch!


Thanks. My girlfriend and I got both our NOMOS at the same time in Sydney last year and her Tangente came with the gray suede strap. Mine came with the standard horween black leather. But I liked hers so much I ordered the gray suede from NOMOS and got it in a few days.

When we first bought them they looked like this.......


----------



## timeisnow

I had the 35 mm but it looked to small on my 7.5 inch wrist, so I sold it and looking to buy a 38 mm. I think 38 mm is perfect seize 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

I lean towards the 38mm but the datum version or the tangomat automatic I believe. I'm just used to 39-40mm watches, so that's probably why I lean 38mm even though the smaller one looks perfectly fine.


----------



## soloxhale

i ended up getting the 38. Tried on both again at the dealer and decided the 38 looked better on my wrist


----------



## Emospence

Congrats on the acquisition


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Congrats! The 38 looks fantastic!


----------



## JWNY

This is beautiful. I would love the 35mm in my collection


----------



## jesperss

I have a 6.5" and went with the 38.

As a FYI it came with a medium strap - however I was on the last hole and exchanged it for a small strap.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Well, here I am again, considering a NOMOS Tangente 35 vs 38. This thread is awesome. Thanks to all for posting pics and your experiences. For my 6.5 inch wrist, I would undoubtedly go for the 35. About a year ago I tried on an Orion 36 vs 38. These watches are so deceiving and the moral of the story is to TRY THEM ON FIRST if you can... Could I pull off the 38, and did it look more the correct size given modern - day watches? Yes, absolutely. However, in the end, if I did buy a new Tangente, I would go 35. I don't do lug overhang. You cannot beat the beautiful dials of NOMOS and the value you get for in-house movement. However this thread has just answered why the brand has eluded me for years: The lugs are too long and look awkward on my wrist. Perhaps I will go to the AD one last time to rule it out. So close to pulling the trigger. But I fear it is not to be!


----------



## Buramu

5 years later and people (me) are still looking for answers to this very same question... 😑

I'm generally happy with smaller watches (36mm-39mm), but 35mm is smaller than anything I've ever worn on my 7.2" wrists.


----------



## Asiafish1967

The 35 is better proportioned than the 38 due to the empty space below the small seconds being a bit too much on the 38mm version.

I have the Tangente 41 Neomatik Update, which of course adds the date track at the far edge, which outs it back into balance, imo.


----------



## Kraft-Werk

Old topic, I know. But I am in the same boat. I have 7" wrists and I ordered the 35mm version based on the following info on the Nomos website:










This person has a wrist circumference of 18.5 cm (7.3") and a strap length of M. 

I `m not a fan of big a big watches. It`s all about proportions. Next step is a Junghans Max Bill 34mm and then I`m set. The only watches I would like to own.


----------



## JValjean

35mm for the win. Skinny wrists approved.


----------



## Kraft-Werk

JValjean said:


> 35mm for the win. Skinny wrists approved.


What is your wrist size?


----------



## JValjean

Kraft-Werk said:


> What is your wrist size?


16-17cm depending on winter/summer. About 6.5' in imperial.


----------



## DSDickson

JValjean said:


> 16-17cm depending on winter/summer. About 6.5' in imperial.


Great visual and key info to know as we share same specs. Thank you @JValjean .


----------

